# Puerto Rico Questions



## riverdees05 (Mar 16, 2012)

Has anyone been to Royal Holiday Club Cala (RCI#8843) in Humacao, PR  USA?

Is so what is it like?  Is there plenty to do for boys ages 10 & 12?

Also, what is the best way to get around in Puerto Rico?  Is it OK to rent a car?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Also, what is the best way to get around in Puerto Rico?  Is it OK to rent a car?



Haven't been to that resort, but we had good experience with this car rental: http://www.charliecars.com/ It's off-airport but they shuttle you promptly and the car was perfectly acceptable. 

We picked up the car at the airport facility, and dropped it in San Juan pre-cruise. Only possible snag was that the San Juan location closed at 5. That called for a really quick- and unplanned- trip to the airport.

Nice thing about PR. No passport check and your cell phone works just like at home.

Jim


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 16, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Has anyone been to Royal Holiday Club Cala (RCI#8843) in Humacao, PR  USA?
> 
> Is so what is it like?  Is there plenty to do for boys ages 10 & 12?
> 
> Also, what is the best way to get around in Puerto Rico?  Is it OK to rent a car?



I have gone to PR a few times and I never stay at the resorts because they are pretty isolated and we personally like to experience the local charm.  Besides for the points required you could easily rent a private vacation home.  Of course that option will mean out of pocket cash but in general I think it is a great experience.  I dont know when you are planning to visit Humacao but I know that there is a gay pride festival coming up in June.  Something like that doesnt bother me but everyone is different.  Humacao is one of the most beautiful areas in Puerto Rico.  A few things to do while your there would be the rainforest (just go on your own instead of paying for the tour), Luquillo Beach (excellent time watching the surfers), there are a few local hang out spots with food and music, Outlet shopping, and of course the beach.  If you want to look at the private rentals I would suggest homeaway.com.  I personally cant wait to go back. I just love PR


----------



## cerralee (Mar 16, 2012)

My husband and I went there last spring.  The beach is close by, a bit isolated but for us that was fine.  In the complex within easy walking distance is a mini-mall that after climbing many steps has several eating choices, small grocery and other small retail shops.  In my opinion there is not much for your children to do.  There were a few planned activities.  You will need a car.  PR is very Americanized. Not much in local fare without a search by vehicle.  
There is a wonderful place to eat in the middle of a group of second homes just steps from the timeshare units.  We took the car to SanJuan and on another day did look at the different beaches.
Missed the rain forest...just didn't make it there.  Units at Club Cala were average.  It is in a complex filled with many different housing units.  It is a timeshare located in a gated community.
Driving was easy as our gps had PR on its maps and we stuck it in our luggage to use after we got there.


----------



## jqg1956 (Mar 19, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Has anyone been to Royal Holiday Club Cala (RCI#8843) in Humacao, PR  USA?
> 
> Is so what is it like?  Is there plenty to do for boys ages 10 & 12?
> 
> Also, what is the best way to get around in Puerto Rico?  Is it OK to rent a car?



Full disclosure - I own at Club Cala, Week 2.  That being said, I think it is a great place for an affordable vacation (especially in the heart of winter when you live in the Northeast). Units are spacious and clean, and have all the basics you need. The staff is accommodating.  They are in the process of updating units and while it will never be the Ritz, we are happy with it.  There are two pools, which I think your boys would enjoy, and the beach is right there.  Personally, I'm not that fond of the beach, but then I'm a pool person.  To fully enjoy the area you must rent a car.  I second the recommendation for Charlies car rental - we've used them about 5x and never had any issues.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 20, 2012)

Is Club Cala de Palmas and ROYAL HOLIDAY CLUB CALA the same resort?  Does ROYAL HOLIDAY CLUB CALA just have a certain number of units at Club Cala de Palmas or do they share common units?


----------



## jqg1956 (Mar 20, 2012)

Its the same resort and I think they share the same units, but I'm not 100% positive. We usually stay in the same unit each year (a 2 bd/Harbourside), although this year we decided to try a pool villa, we we also enjoyed.  We bought our week resale and never got involved with Royal Holiday - wego after the Christmas/New Years holidays and enjoy the sun and relaxation.  Since we've owned there for a few years, we've done all the touring around that we want and now are more interested in pure R&R.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 20, 2012)

What things in the area would you recommend?  How is the drive to other parts of the island?  Is it slow going?  Hilly?  We like to do outdoor type things along with city type things.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 31, 2012)

What are some other recommended car rental companies in PR?  I want to check prices?


----------



## Passepartout (May 31, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> What are some other recommended car rental companies in PR?  I want to check prices?



We have used Charlie's in San Juan. Off airport, but they shuttle you there. http://www.charliecars.com/

Jim


----------



## durrod (May 31, 2012)

To check car rental rates, I have used hotwire.com
San juan code is sju


----------



## riverdees05 (May 31, 2012)

Have you had good luck with Hotwire in San Juan?  I have used them a lot, but not in PR.


----------



## durrod (May 31, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Have you had good luck with Hotwire in San Juan?  I have used them a lot, but not in PR.



It is a good site to compare prices. I have seen very good rates but they can change fast from one day to the next. Also check www.carrentals.com all the mayor companies are there. Easy to compare. Check both sites.
I think i have used hot wire in the past.


----------



## billwright1 (Jun 5, 2012)

We are going there in January and then staying three nights at Hacienda Tamarindo www.haciendatamarindo.com on Vieques Island.
We also want to tour other parts of the Puerto Rico after that. Does anyone know if hotel/motels are available "spontainiously" as you travel or should they be booked ahead. It looks as if most of the motels are very small and I was thinking we may not be able to get one at the last minute.
Thanks


----------



## channimal (Jun 5, 2012)

you're better off booking in advance.  Oftentimes things get booked up by local events (anniversary dinners, wedding receptions, quinceaneras, etc) .. 

also, make sure to do the Bacardi factory tour.. just make sure to have a designated driver.  The tour guides insist you try every variation :rofl:


----------



## Hecti (Jun 5, 2012)

Best report in PR!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84603&highlight=humacao


----------

